# Joe Patti's seafood



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

just curious...

be honest.... i'll state my reasons a little later.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

4 votes??? come on.... i need some participation man!!!!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Maria's is closer when I HAVE to buy fish. I don't think there are any "good guys" left in the seafood market, but that's just my oppinion. I bought crab claws the other night and noticed that they were Dominican. I honestly think I would rather have them from the DR over out of Bayou Texar.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

sooo.... out of everyone who voted, WHO SUPPORTS COMMERCIAL FISHING???

just for the record, i voted 1-2 times a year.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

we don't buy fish from there but, shrimp, bay scallops, appalach oysters, lump crab, boars head meats, cheese, shrimp & grits package, etc...


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

on occasion when i cant get my own, ill buy some apalachicola oysters from patti's. cant say ive ever bought fish there. ive eaten a fair amount of crawfish and shrimp that were bought there. 

i selected 1-2 times per year even though its closer to 0-1. 

what was the puspose of this poll/thread?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I never buy fish there. I have bought shrimp, oysters, crawfish and other seafood there. But never fish.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I buy a lot of fish from joe pattis, crab meat, oysters, shrimp,and ican't resist their bread either!

i don't think its a bad thing and bottomline his prices are good!

Ijust back from Jacksonville where fresh atlantic grouper was $17/lb, and the fresh atlantic grouper I took to my daughter cost me $10.49/lb at Joe pattis!

That's a pretty big spread.


----------



## snagem 1 (Sep 28, 2007)

We get shrimp from there about once every 3 to 6 months.


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

I buy oysters, crawfish,royal reds, and 1 time a whole flounder. I went to get some crawfish and from looking at it's eyes it looked like it had just been caught. I voted 1-2 times every 6 months but that flounder is the only fish I've ever bought from someone I didn't know and they're not commercial fishermen.


----------



## reelnutz (Feb 16, 2008)

Maybe some tuna now and then but mostly shrimp. Oysters i get from chets in pace they are some of the best iv had their either appalatch or east bay. 

:usaflag:letsdrink


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

You can't just limit it to Joe's place, if you eat fish in a restaruant then you are supporting commercial fishing as well.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *nb&twil (3/25/2008)*
> 
> what was the puspose of this poll/thread?


i read on here alot of people talking about how much they hate commercial fishermen, and was wondering how often people buy fish..

IMO it doesn't make much sense to talk shit about commercial fishermen, and then keep them in buisness by buying seafood from a fish market, (or any seafood retailer for that matter)...

not trying to start a pissing match, just trying to get people to use their noodle.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *VS200B (3/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *nb&twil (3/25/2008)*
> ...




by that last statement...sounds like i should have known that was coming...i thought it was about how often you might visit a seafood market or any other specialty market?...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Ultralite (3/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *VS200B (3/25/2008)*
> ...


don't get me wrong... i'm not holding it against Joe Patti's or any commercial fishermen (those that abide by the laws) i was just trying to make a point...

i can't stand reading about how people hate commercial fishermen and hate the shrimpers, but i bet they'll have a blast when they boil up some shrimp this weekend...

it's just kinda hypocritical to me... hell, maybe it's just me???... 

personally, i go to joe patti's MAYBE 2 times a year, if i can't catch some fish, or get some from a friend, then i don't eat fish... and i'm not really a fan of shrimp...


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

i won't lie ,i support com.fishing and proud to say it


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *donedealin (3/25/2008)*i won't lie ,i support com.fishing and proud to say it


nothin wrong with that!... i get fish/blue crabs at Jerry's Drive in!.... i'm good friends with a few guys that are commercial fishermen... as long as they stay within the law... fine by me.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I am confused, I am just a simple country boy, is this a thread to see who goes to Joe Patti's because they're hungry for fish that night, understanding thatit is was one of the premier fish houses in the country?

*OR*

is this a thread to see who lies about going to Joe Patti's and it'scommercial fishery issue?

Note: for the 1st timein 15 years, i went to Joe Pattis a couple of weeks ago, and they hadno fresh fish grouper, snapper, scamp, etc.....a 1st!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nonono


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

> *VS200B (3/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *donedealin (3/25/2008)*i won't lie ,i support com.fishing and proud to say it
> ...




I agree also


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

i agree VS200...people will get hypocritical but, that's to be expected...good thought provoking or at the least, opinionating post...let's see where she goes...

i'll share some fresh fish (non-commercial) with you anytime...

oh yeah...1-2/mo


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Well living over here in Milton I use Southern Seafood a lot that is affiliated with Joe Patti's


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

haha, thanks ultralite!

one of my good fishing buddy's in the manager at smokey J's in milton, that boy fillet's more fish in a week than i will all year!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

I doubt seriously anyone who buys seafood can be blamed for the disparity. It is your government that should be dealt with (but who has thier ear, it should be the voter). 

There is no single voice for people like us, and since it is not our livelihood for the most part (excluding the Charter Industry), then there is no dire need or sense of immediacy for the recreational fisherman can relate to. 

The champions out there are not supported by big industry, or anyone else for that matter. Why the manufacturers ofrecreational equipment and those who benefit from recrational fishing (reels, rods, lines, lures, terminal tackle, boats, boat parts, boat sales, boat mechanics,restaurants, hotels and every freakin convenience store in between that make a living off of the tourist industry) are not more vocal I will never understand. The only thing I have to gain by making this statement is a good nights sleep. 

I buy seafood from Patti's because I dont live there and it is illegal for me to buy it from the guys who have them even fresher. For those of you who live there, there is real life incentive to get involved.:banghead Hell there is incentive for just about everyone on this forum to get involved. Limiting or closing is the alternative to helping.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Gas out to the Edge for fish & back in the boat. 200.00. Trip to joe patti's $20-50 for the fish & gas!


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Oysters, sushi and crawfish when they got em. It seems a lot has changed there in the past few years. I do love the Joey patties cafe's tho. never had a bad meal there.


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

I buy from there, that really has become my new fishing hole with the price of fuel and all the new regulations over the past two years. I bought 6 snapper last week cheaper than I could launch my boat, not counting the fuel, oil, bait, and supplies needed. Fishing is becoming a rich man's sport.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

My family hasnt purchased anything from there in over 12 years. Never purchased myself, but my grandparents used to buy meal deals from there about 12 years ago for dinner. I go in there on the way home or to outcast just to look around but always leave as i left. I do eat seafood from a few local restaurants though. like jerrys, peg legs, marina oyster barn, fish house.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *kelly1 (3/25/2008)*Gas out to the Edge for fish & back in the boat. 200.00. Trip to joe patti's $20-50 for the fish & gas!


Kelvin I would have to disagree with that statement. 

I agree with the amount $200.

My break down is this though.

$140 Gas

$10 Ice

$30 BEER

$30 Bait

$210/4 = $52 a person.

Here is the kicker though, You get to fish all day. One grouper and that person has broke evenFOR THAT TRIP which includes the FREE BEER plus you will have bait left over for a bay trip. 

On top of that you SHOULD be able to get a AJ, Mingos out on the edge also. All this is free of course becase your ONE GROUPER paid for the trip. Then on the way in you can catch the ENDANGERED SNAPPER ( who knows what the price of that is ) LOL........

Just my perspective on it.

As far as going to JOE PATTI'S, I've only bought 3 fish from there in the 5 years I have been here. All 3 fish were lady fish that I used as bait while fishing for red fish at Lake Fredrick. The above statement is the reason why though. My freezer is never short of fish.

Good question though.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *mpmorr (3/25/2008)*I doubt seriously anyone who buys seafood can be blamed for the disparity. It is your government that should be dealt with (but who has thier ear, it should be the voter).
> 
> There is no single voice for people like us, and since it is not our livelihood for the most part (excluding the Charter Industry), then there is no dire need or sense of immediacy for the recreational fisherman can relate to.
> 
> ...


Well said. Everybody bithching about commercial fishing needs to read this twice. I was talking to a rep. from Penn a couple of weeks ago and he basically said the same thing. It's not the commercial guys fault it's the goverment's and the agency's fault things are the way they are.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

We buy shellfish only, and anything from the store part, bread oils seasonings, Tiramisu,sauces etc.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I asked my dad if he ever caught a turtle when he used to run a shrimp boat in the bay, and he said no. But one night one of the other boats caught a huge loggerhead, the biggest one he's ever seen. He said old man Capt Pontain (Spelling?) was on the radio screaming at 'em to cut the net and let the turtle out, but the dumb f#&%'s winched it out of the net by the neckand killed it for no reason. My dad sad it was sick, they killed something that was like two hundred year old for no reason. He said the old captain told them boys back in the 80's that sh!t like that was what was going to put shrimpers out of business.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been saying that for 10 years but no one wants to hear it!!!

I have already been voted out of a job in the 90's. Same thing is happening here, next it will be the Rec's they will hit hard no matter how much money it brings in. You think the Govt cares about jobs and revenue from independent venues, They will make it up with higher taxes

and more Govt jobs.

If the Commercial, Charters and Recreational fisherman would all gather together and be on the same page, you could get the Dumb A..'s to listen and do what you want them to do.

But they have you were they want you, divided amongst each other. Just like the American people in general.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I have been to Joe Patii's once since 1979 and it was this past year on the way back from Outcast. What a great place with the wine area and the place you can buy bread and other things! I also live in Milton and find that Southern Seafood on 90 is a great place. I normally catch whatever I am going to eat but it is nice to have Southern there for the unexpected craving. Everyone should support the local commercial fisheries as well as the local Captains for the recrational trip!!! Just my opinion. :usaflag


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I support commercial fishing, but rarely buyanything from JP. I got nothing against them, I just prefer to catch my own fish. I did buy shrimp from them yesterday. It really is one of the premier seafood markets in the country IMO.


----------



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

By lobsters and bait, best deal on bait there is.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Lets face it. Not everyone that eats fish is a fisherman. Noteverone that eats beef or pork are farmer/ranchers. I personally love crab legs, 100% sure that I never will try to catch any for supper.

Commercial fishing has it's place. I personally feel that commercial fishing should not be allowed 1. on any public reef areas, 2. within 25 miles of any port.

Sea-r-cy


----------

